# L'Eroica Vintage Italian Bicycle Ride California



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2015)

This is going to be a fun vintage Italian bicycle ride....


http://youtu.be/EwUxb-hNPyQ

http://www.giro.com/us_en/celebrating-cyclings-heritage-history/


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 4, 2015)

Very cool! Thanks. I have been following the events in Europe for a year now. The bikes and colors are amazing.I have to get a vintage jersey.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Cool! If anyone has any leads on a Rotrax jersey size medium/large I'd be interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 4, 2015)

Yep, you wont be hearing hundreds of clicks from modern clipless pedals, I love toe clips anyway.


----------

